# Soundboard Dock



## cg2121 (Feb 17, 2022)

cg2121 submitted a new resource:

Soundboard Dock - This is a soundboard plugin for OBS. You can play different sounds with just one click or hotkey.



> *Requires OBS 27.2.0 or newer, or it won't load.*
> *Setup*
> 
> Enable the Soundboard dock in the docks menu
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## cg2121 (Feb 22, 2022)

cg2121 updated Soundboard Dock with a new update entry:

Soundboard Dock 1.0.1



> *Changes:*
> - Fixes crash that would sometimes happen with volume controls



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cg2121 (Feb 22, 2022)

cg2121 updated Soundboard Dock with a new update entry:

Soundboard Dock 1.0.2



> *Changes:*
> - This might actually fix the crash that was happening, hopefully.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cg2121 (Feb 23, 2022)

cg2121 updated Soundboard Dock with a new update entry:

Soundboard Dock 1.0.3



> *Changes*
> 
> 
> Fixes bug where the widgets would be hidden when OBS is opened, if the dock was hidden when OBS was closed.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Rick-FBMRR (Mar 1, 2022)

works well. I was able to move all my sounds out of Lioran board. one issue. I always view my screen in Canvas view. when i hit SPACE to enlarge or decrease the screen - the last selected sound plays and the screen wont move. I need to remove the dock to make screen adjustments.


----------



## hmeneses (Mar 1, 2022)

can i suggest to add tabs or pages, so will be easier to add more sounds/categorize them?


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Mar 9, 2022)

I just installed and started to test it...I love it...much better than any of the websites that have sound boards. My only requested would be the ability to sort the names via name


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Mar 11, 2022)

One other request,  when switching between OBS Scene Collections can the sounds migrate also to the new scene collection or allow an export/import feature?


----------



## choops (Mar 16, 2022)

works great, im wondering if there is a way to mute the source via Advanced Scene Switcher. Id like this active to be not active on certain scenes.


----------



## S_fang108 (Mar 20, 2022)

It's a great plugin. 
The only thing it misses are shortcut option and MIDI board implementation before becoming a proper soundboard.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Apr 19, 2022)

Works great but sometimes the samples (wav files) won't play until I restart OBS.  This bug is inconsistent and seems to happen at random.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## GPMike (May 14, 2022)

Fantastic plugin. I am going to try to use this for our radio show livestream. Is there support for adding multiple files at a time? So far can only add one at a time. Sometimes our show has 30 audio clips.


----------



## GPMike (May 19, 2022)

Is there a way to control the volume via my midi controller. It doesn't show up in OBS Midi.


----------



## pauldraws (Jun 29, 2022)

I installed the extension on Mac but "soundboard" is not showing up in the Dock menu of OBS Studio.  Any way to remedy this?


----------



## star11lin (Aug 4, 2022)

This plug-in is great and I like it. Could you add the function of single loop and example table loop in the later stage？


----------



## DJFrANKyEHP (Aug 7, 2022)

@cg2121 This is a very great plugin that is useful as hell.

I use it in almost all my 'Streams' and it is very easy to use, even when into a scene you can also build your own soundboard in last versions of 'OBS', with this plugin it can be even easier.

Thanks you very much.

NOTE: You are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


----------



## i420Guy (Aug 14, 2022)

I Had this plug in working before but now i cant hear the sound when i play  here is the log after i played sound file  
Can ANYONE help on the matter PLEASE    

21:14:39.105: [Media Source 'Soundboard']: settings:
21:14:39.105:     input:                   D:/STREAM/Image Files/SOUNDS/fart.mp3
21:14:39.105:     input_format:            (null)
21:14:39.105:     speed:                   100
21:14:39.105:     is_looping:              no
21:14:39.105:     is_linear_alpha:         no
21:14:39.105:     is_hw_decoding:          no
21:14:39.105:     is_clear_on_media_end:   yes
21:14:39.105:     restart_on_activate:     yes
21:14:39.105:     close_when_inactive:     no
21:14:39.105: warning: Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate


----------



## spdyvkng (Aug 30, 2022)

pauldraws said:


> I installed the extension on Mac but "soundboard" is not showing up in the Dock menu of OBS Studio.  Any way to remedy this?


The same macOS Monterey, OBS 27.2.4. I tried version 1.0.1-1.0.3 of the plugin and none showed up.


----------



## cg2121 (Aug 31, 2022)

cg2121 updated Soundboard Dock with a new update entry:

OBS Soundboard 1.1.0



> Changes​
> Added ability to loop sounds
> Fixed macOS loading issues
> Requires OBS 28.0.0 or newer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi, great plugin thanks.

Just updated OBS28 and latest Soundboard. Unfortunately it is causing OBS to crash on close.

I also notice that its dock position is not remembered but I guess this could be because OBS is crashing on close.

Attaching a couple of logs in case any use to you.


----------



## StoryGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

*Trojan:Win32/Sabsik.FL.B!ml* found in the windows installer package. Might want to check that.


----------



## Reaperz (Sep 3, 2022)

Is there any way to use touch portal / stream deck etc to call these soundboard files as an event for channel point redeem?


----------



## Offroadjim (Sep 3, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> Hi, great plugin thanks.
> 
> Just updated OBS28 and latest Soundboard. Unfortunately it is causing OBS to crash on close.
> 
> ...


Having the exact same issue. When closing OBS 28 it crashes. Removed soundboard plugin and it stops crashing.


----------



## Offroadjim (Sep 3, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> Hi, great plugin thanks.
> 
> Just updated OBS28 and latest Soundboard. Unfortunately it is causing OBS to crash on close.
> 
> ...


Same exact issue when closing OBS

Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2022-09-02, 15:55:20
Fault address: 7FFC87EC9A18 (c:\obs studio - portable mode\obs studio - 28.0.0\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-soundboard.dll)
libobs version: 28.0.0 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 19044 (release: 2009; revision: 1949; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz


----------



## Offroadjim (Sep 3, 2022)

I was able to get Soundboard to work with OBS 28.

My scene collection with the soundboard settings that worked fine in v27.2.4 caused an OBS crash when exiting in v28.0.1.

I created a new scene collection and set all the soundboard settings back up from scratch and now there is no crash when exiting v28.0.1

Hope this helps


----------



## Offroadjim (Sep 3, 2022)

Offroadjim said:


> I was able to get Soundboard to work with OBS 28.
> 
> My scene collection with the soundboard settings that worked fine in v27.2.4 caused an OBS crash when exiting in v28.0.1.
> 
> ...


Ok that victory was short lived...... With one sound file added it closes fine. With more than one sound file added it crashes when closing


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Sep 4, 2022)

Offroadjim said:


> Ok that victory was short lived...... With one sound file added it closes fine. With more than one sound file added it crashes when closing


Yup also did this. No luck I think we have to wait for another update. Take note of any sounds used and hotkeys set.


----------



## cg2121 (Sep 4, 2022)

cg2121 updated Soundboard Dock with a new update entry:

OBS Soundboard 1.1.1



> Changes​
> Fixes crash when closing OBS



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Offroadjim (Sep 5, 2022)

Works now….. Thank you for the outstanding job


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Sep 5, 2022)

Great stuff thanks. All working now.


----------



## UmeZero (Sep 12, 2022)

I was unable to get the latest release in Windows 11 to show up in the Docks list in OBS after installing and running OBS as admin. Uninstalled and reinstalled the plugin, OBS v27.2.4. Any ideas?


----------



## matty_mcnasty (Nov 4, 2022)

cg2121 said:


> cg2121 submitted a new resource:
> 
> Soundboard Dock - This is a soundboard plugin for OBS. You can play different sounds with just one click or hotkey.
> 
> ...


I am using separate audio channels for game, music, etc and the soundboard sounds will play in my headphones, but not on the stream. Any way to add the soundboard as a audio channel?


----------



## Detetiv400 (Nov 18, 2022)

Still not remembering it's dock position.


----------



## pkpmoa1536 (Dec 27, 2022)

Using Ubuntu, so I downloaded and installed the .deb file and my system is showing the soundboard folders and files under the plugins folder on my file browser, but there is NOT any 'soundboard' dock showing in OBS Studio.  Is there something where the .deb file doesn't work in Ubuntu?


----------



## pkpmoa1536 (Dec 28, 2022)

pkpmoa1536 said:


> Using Ubuntu, so I downloaded and installed the .deb file and my system is showing the soundboard folders and files under the plugins folder on my file browser, but there is NOT any 'soundboard' dock showing in OBS Studio.  Is there something where the .deb file doesn't work in Ubuntu?


Forgot to mention, but I'm on version 28.1.2 on Ubuntu 22.10


----------



## Zoop (Jan 6, 2023)

Great board! Maybe in the future a separate volume/gain setting to each sound/ sample is added?


----------

